# Please HELP I think I am in oer my head!!!!!!



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok, it started when I first got my tank. I stared with one tiger Oscar and three African Cichlids, about three days after that I found a really ******* colored Lutino Cross" Oscar. But then the trouble started the Lutino got ich along with the tiger. I love my O's so I did research and got rid of the Africans and treated the tank for ich and both Oscars are ich free now but they were kept so by them self and were feed like ****. Mainly mill worms (live) and frozen blood worms. Today is what has me starching my head, now I have the two O's, green terror, peacock cichlid. I cant get them to eat pellets, or really anything that is not blood worm. I am try to feed them healthier but don't know if iam doing it rite. I am not feeding them anything but pellets. Is that the way to unspoiled a tank of cichlids?????????


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

How big are your Oscar's?

My Oscar eats all different types of pellets (but his fav are the floating carnivorous sticks), he also eats bloodworms etc...

My EBJD won't eat anything except bloodworms... he won't even touch the sinking pellets that I break up into more manageable pieces for him  But I'm hoping this will change once he puts on some size!


----------



## twankyfive2 (Sep 19, 2012)

You can try to stop feeding them blood worms for a few days and see if they take to the pellets. If they're hungry enough they'll eat 'em.


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

the O's are about 3 1/2 each , the green terror is 4 plus and the peacock is about three. twankyfive2 - I am currently feeding pellets only to try and get a verity in there diet. Is it possible that my cichlids would just starve before eating pellets???


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

My suggestion, only feed them pellets but don't wory if they don't eat them right away any fish will eat all most any thing if there hungry even each other but I'm pretty shure they eat the pellets first before each other


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of your tank?

It is unlikely that they'll starve.. they'll start eating the pellets at some point.


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a standard 30g.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Hate to tell you this but your tank is far to small for 2 oscars by them selves. Figure 75 gallon for 1 Oscar. 
They grow crazy fast and will soon outgrow that 30 gallon tank. Your current fish would be ok in a 55 now 
but will need at least a 125 gallon tank. The bigger the better for Oscars and other big cichlids.

What kind of filter are you using? Water change schedule? How long has the tank been set up?

On the feeding stuff. A healthy Oscar is a hungry Oscar. They will eat non stop if given the chance.
If they miss a few days, no biggy they could be sulking. A stressed out Oscar might not eat well.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a 90 gallon tank with 2 Oscars. I hope they are a pair, it not I know that I will most likely have to rehome one.

I change 75% of the water every week, every Sunday I do my water changes and gravel vacuuming.
Filtration is 2 Emperor 280's and a fX5 canister.

I feed a mix of 2 hq pellets, frozen krill, shrimp, tiliapia, peas and carrots, zucchini, live crickets(a favorite) and very rarely 
live guppies after a week in a quarantine tank with methylene blue in it. I feed the guppies a good quality flake food to make them healthier.


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

I will be up grading to a 90 gl in august. But for now I have had my tank setup for 2 months but I got the O's at about 1 inch each. I do a 50 % water change gravel vacuuming and pull all the toys out rise the filter every week. ( change the filter out with new one everyother water change) I use a quit flow 50 20. It does a 10 times a hour water turn over, water is As clear as a water bottle. My Lutino Cross is the only one that has eating the pellets. every other fish is getting lighter in color,just an update and wonder when I call it quits and give them what I know they will eat????


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Clear water doesnt mean that much. What are your ammonia, nitrite,nitrate readings. The tank is overstocked.

Your 90 will work for 2 OScars but nothing else. Weekly water changes are key. Up them to 75%

Carbon is not needed unless your trying to remove meds.

Oscars can go 2-3 weeks without food. They will eat.


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

I have never got any test strips. I kinda just thought that keeping the tank clean was good enough. I didn't know anything about O's when I got them but iam in love with my Lutino cross so thank you for the help. when I do my tank changes now I leave the fish I the tank is that going to hurt the fish??? iam going to go down to pestmart to get test strips today.. Recommend any special one? and what should I be looking for with the reading s from the strips?


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Honestly the strips are garbage go with the liquid test kits. Get ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. or go with the API master FW test kit. 
It's about $40 at my LFS but much cheaper online. You want ZERO ammonia and nitrites. Keep nitrates under 20 with water changes

Leave the fish in the tank during water changes. When I do my WC I vacuum the gravel and drain until tank is 75% empty. 
Then fill with h2o that is that same temp. I add dechlorinator and Im done Turn the filters back on. I only rinse the HOB 
filter floss when it gets clogged up. Canister filter is rinsed out with tank water 1 or 2 times a year or when flow is restricted.

Some people say clean your canister every month, but when I opened mine up after 3 months of use it was clean.


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

I got test stripes before I read your post but everything was ideal expect for nitrate was at 40. what should I do? I found a pet store that will take my Green terror and peacock cichlid, and from what everyone on this site has told me is that's the best bet, correct??


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

OK. The strips are better than nothing. Look into getting the API kit on amazon, it like $20, well worth it.

Nitrates at 40 isn't that bad. They are probably higher than the strip shows. I would increase your WC to 50% twice a week. 
Maybe 3 days apart. Try to keep them to under 20, this is done with water changes.

I agree if you want Oscars just keep Oscars unless you have a huge tank. When you get your 90 gallon they will be much happier.
One oscar in a 90 gallon tank is a awesome sight. Oscars can grow to over 15" and weigh over 2lbs. Thats a big fish' in a 
tank. Big filters are a must along with big water changes. They are very messy buggers.

Feed a varied diet. Crickets are one of my boys favorites. Go to Walmart and get a bag of raw shrimp, costs about $5, lasts for
a month. Chop them up and defrost them and feed the boys. Frozen peas are great too. Any veggies your Oscars will eat
are awesome. Any Plecos will appreciate the scraps too. They will eat eventually. Get a hq pellet as your base food.

If you have any more questions ask away.


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

I think you pretty well covered it I really want to thank you for the help and advice.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

no problem. Enjoy the O's. Awesome fish


----------

